# Works for solo wind instrument and solo strings ensamble



## Aramis

I'm going through my piano music crisis (I can't listen to piano music and not throw up) and it forced me to listen to more chamber music without piano. How much string quartets per day can I take? I'm sure I'm close to the line.

So I thought that I could start thread about music with solo string ensables and solo wind instruments - it's genre (may I call it a genre?) known exclusively by gems like Brahms Clarinet Quintet but rarely discussed and I never met declared fan of such music.

*Don't* treat this thread as my personal request for recommendations, need for them forced me to create it but let's give it a chance to became place for more wide discussions about our favourite works of this kind.

So far I'm familiar with Brahms Clarinet Quintet (beautiful), Reger's Clarinet Quintet (I have to dig it until I'm sure how I feel about it). There are also Mozart's quintets and quartets for flutes, clarinets, horns and stuff but I hate sound of wind instrument (especially horn) playing those classical tunes.


----------



## Head_case

> (I can't listen to piano music and not throw up)


A man after my own heart 

Hold on a minute ... how much string quartets per day can you take?

On a good day, I manage 3 complete string quartet cycles, but I am aware that my taste can be a bit too focussed.

I'm a huge fan of solo instruments, like the solo cello, or the flute solo. I do lack sufficient recommendations for modern 20th century work of this order though so I am more than happy to listen to others' recommendations.

I know you're not into recommendations, but moving beyond the provincial sphere of classical music, here is one instrument played by a fabulous player which I am absolutely loving. I've only discovered it and already, it satiates my desire for a stringed instrument with sufficient coloration and nuance of timbre and expression that the thunk! thunk! piano cannot provide. This instrument is over 1000 years older than the piano - listen to the You toob and be mesmerised:


----------



## Head_case

Here's another one - a more contemporary piece for any fans of contemporary music on traditional instruments.






I think it has displaced my love of the harpsichord - this is such a fabulous instrument - what a range of rich sonic textures and bending of notes!


----------

